# Done for the Season



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

Get better bro


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I swear by physio.

Never miss it & endure the pain.

The harder you torture yourself @ physio, the faster you will become strong again.

TT


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Never a good thing to have happen in the middle of the season. Best of luck on a speedy recovery.

BTW you don't need feeling in your arms to snowboard


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

FWIW here's my 2 cents, I herniated my lower back L-4 while wakeboarding. Talk about "Electric shock", you said your pain was in the arm, my pain ran down the whole side of my leg and back. Thought I was going to have to back surgery to get well. However, after just resting it, no wake, snow or skate and just going to PT it's all good now! It took about 4-6 months to feel like I was going to recover. Swear nothing happens for about 3 months. I even had a temporary handicap parking placard, it was that bad! So, hang in there, I hope you make a full recovery...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Girl, take your time and do the time to get that shit working again. Spinal injuries are some of the worst. +++ vibes for a full recovery your way.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the positive responses  

I went for physio this morning (braved the snowstorm lol) and the assessment went well. Since I already had preplanned a couple days off next week for snowboarding, I'll be doing physio instead. It will take about 4-6 weeks of recovery if I keep up with physio, which I really want to do.

First step: to relieve the nerve :thumbsup:

Rich, that sounds crazy! I'm glad you're better now :d

And Bseracka, I really don't want to risk making this injury worse. This happened at work and I need to get back to it ASAP.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hope you get better fast! My biggest fear is a season ending injury on or off the slopes...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Optikal. Hope you heal up soon!

I herniated two lumbar discs a couple seasons ago. Ugh the pain! I actually rode with them (not advisable) until my back said in no uncertain terms, no mas.

Had visits to the chiro daily but was still in excruciating pain. Something that really helped me get to the other side of it was the inversion table (which I already had). Apparently the weight of the skull and scapulas creates the ideal "pull" in order for the discs to be sucked back into place. You might want to consider it and/or talk to your physio person about it.

Wishes for a speedy recovery! Oh - I was back out riding after the worst of it. I felt sketchy about being on a board but managed well enough. Hope you can get back out there soon!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Ouch, back/spine injuries suck. Good that you're getting physio right away though, never want to ride through that sort of thing.

Seen a few friends ride through disc issues and it just caused a lot more problems down the line, always good to get that treated asap.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Sorry to hear that, Optikal. Hope you heal up soon!
> 
> I herniated two lumbar discs a couple seasons ago. Ugh the pain! I actually rode with them (not advisable) until my back said in no uncertain terms, no mas.
> 
> ...


Wow I will ref try and find one of those tables somewhere! I've been going to physio for a week and it doesn't seem to be getting better so he's going to try and order a mri... for now my back is all taped up and it feels great but still painful, just not as much. I know when the tape comes off its going to be bad. I wouldn't snowboard with this pain anyways due to the potential of PI's following me around from WSIB lol


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Jed said:


> Ouch, back/spine injuries suck. Good that you're getting physio right away though, never want to ride through that sort of thing.
> 
> Seen a few friends ride through disc issues and it just caused a lot more problems down the line, always good to get that treated asap.


true that! considering that this is probably a work injury, I had to get treatment asap... not because my employer told me so but because I love my job and want to get back out into the field! modified office works sux ballzzzzz *shudders*


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> How did you do it?
> 
> Sorry to hear and I hope your rehab goes well and quickly.


Well, I am not sure yet. Haven't had a ct scan or MRI done yet. Haven't been able to see my family doc, hes on vacation and booked solid till March (there's a shortage of doctors here). I just keep calling to see if they can squeeze me in so I can carry on with WSIB. Physio so far has just been heat, and decompression of my neck to stop the numbness and "shots of current" running down my arm going all the way to my fingers and k-taping. Next week I see a rmt. It's so hard to find places that work with WSIB in my area :thumbsdown:

My shoulder and neck have been hurting off an on for a bit ecspecially when we wear those old crappy gps packs with all the wires, or having to paddle all day against the wind for 8 hrs a day while trying to take shots to determine how much sediment has accumulated since the last time. I've always stretched and RICE'd whenever it go bad, but always went away after a day or two. Recently, due to filipping weather conditions, there has been a lot of frost build up in the ground. Been using the gps to find buried control points and then using the station to bar (SIB, SSIB and IB's, stakes and pins we would drill in) lots ect into the frost ridden ground. We would take turns on each bar.

Anyways to make a long story shorter, after re pinning points for a footing, I lifted up my arm and noticed it felt numb. I put it down, my partner asked me a question, I shrugged and I felt a "bolt of electricity" run all the way down my arm into my ring and pinky finger. I picked up all the gear to relocate on top of the back corner of the townhouse footing so ties in ones that we did the week before, had to go a longer way because its was too slippery even with ice-cleats. I'm carrying the tripod, and data collector on the left and a clipboard and total station on the right. My left was hurting so much I dropped the tripod. I brought the rest of the gear to point and went back for the tripod. My partner came over to help (note he's 60) and asked if I was ok. He helped me set up and this burning pain started into my shoulder and neck, it hurt. We went back to the office (1.5hr drive). I go to the walk in clinic that night, it has radiology on site. Without giving me a scan she says its a disc pinching my unler nerve. We fill out forms and tells me not to go into work, take these pills and just stay home. The pain is still pretty bad even with pain meds. They say if it hasnt improved when they take the tape off they will get me a scan so just waiting at this point :dunno:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> Well, I'm done for the season. This makes me so sad  I hurt myself at work. I have a herniated disc that happens to be pinching the main nerve in my left arm called the ulna (sp?) nerve. It's constantly numb and I feel electricity going through it down to my fingers. My trapeezia and neck hurt the most, but the numbness is the most annoying.
> 
> I start physio today, will keep it updated on the sitch, maybe I can still end up salvageing the season...


Since you mention numb arm/electricity in fingers, I guess, you've got the discs between 5th/6th/7th neck spine injured. Had ruptured those two discs some years ago (horse riding accident in July) with having a numb arm for 3 month and pain reclining the head for almost a year. 
Did't miss the following snowboarding season (rode with a neck stabilisator and managed to enjoy riding (slower and with more prudence but still fun). Don't give up the hope, maybe you'll still get some days on snow later in the season. IF you go, be careful, to fall backswards will hurt a lot for long time. All the best!


----------

